# *AUSTRALIA MATE* Sydney/Brisbane/Melb* Dec 20-Jan 3* 2ppl



## TIMESHARE-HO (Nov 30, 2014)

*NEED AUSTRALIA - MATE!
SYDNEY, BRISBANE, MELBOURNE OR ?
DEC 20-JAN 3 FLEXIBLE

FOR A COUPLE - 

CALL 904-403-7019 OR EMAIL..
jillmazz222@yahoo.com


----------



## mjm1 (Dec 1, 2014)

We just went to Sydney and Melbourne among other locations in October.  We are in II and didn't see any timeshares that would work for us in Australia, so used Airbnb. It worked pretty well. I would encourage you to check it out if you can't find what you are looking for.

Good luck.


----------



## persia (Dec 1, 2014)

A big ask. The heart of the summer holidays. You might try gumtree...


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 1, 2014)

Not timeshare, but we really enjoyed our stay at Meriton Serviced Apartments Campbell St. There are also several other locations at places you mention. They are shiny new, clean, 1 and 2 bedroom apartments. Full size appliances, daily maid service. I saw availability Dec. 20 for a week.

Jim


----------

